# MDF for making Loft



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi all, 

Looks like I'm finally coming around to making a pigeon loft for my future birds. I have quite a few sheets of MDF in my garden. Can I use this to make the loft and then apply a coat of water proofing? I also have two small sheets of external wood which I can use to make the roof, preventing the loft from getting soaked. 

Any help welcome!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmm, I had to google "mdf"- so, sounds like it is that stuff that low end furniture is made out of? Or are you dealing with OSB- the stuff with the strands of material smooshed together? 

I wouldn't use the MDF for an exterior application- unless you have absolutely no other option. Just seems like it would disintegrate in the weather- though you did say it was in your garden already....so maybe it is hardier than I imagined it to be. For most stuff it ultimately comes down to being painted to protect from weather.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

The roof will need more than just the plywood...
need shingles too.


----------



## crazyboy (Jan 3, 2011)

MDF swells when it gets wet. I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Jerryx4 (Jun 9, 2011)

I used 3mm mdf for sides of my small loft and its fine, mind you the largest span it covers is about 2ft. I also used a laminated 12mm mdf sheet for the landing board, easy cleaning for about 6 months but after that it just fell to bits


----------

